# Stocking a 40 Gallon Tank...



## kda2011 (Jun 4, 2006)

*What are some of your reccomendations?*


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What are tank dimensions? What is pH and hardness of your water?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

going with a 40G kda? 
are you gonna go with a community tank?
or another type of tank, like one with angelfish, or couple of large fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm asumming its going to be just a regular 40g from wal-mart or something right? Well I'd recommend 4 small angel fish(try to get 4 of the around the same size as each other), 8 black widow tetras, and 8-10 cory catfish of your choice. Also once the angelfish get bigger two of them will become boyfriend and girlfriend (form a pair) and you will need to rehome the other two angels because the pair will harass them to death. Here is an article about angelfish http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=96104


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Or you can just go with one angel. I don't think a 40g is big enough for 2. Also, black widow tetras can be nippy at times and angels have long tempting fins. Angels don't look very good with shredded fins.

I would go with:
1 angel
2 schools of fish (8 each)
6-8 cories or 4-6 loaches (smaller type)
1 bristlenose or 3-4 ottos for algae control

I like rummynose tetras. They look great in a school. I also like lemon tetras, glowlights, flame tetras, and harlequin rasboras...which of course aren't tetras.

If you take the advice and go with 2 angels, I would only have one school of fish (of about 10). Angels get big and take up some room. If you get 4 to start with, I would make sure you have a home for 2 of them because 4 can't stay in a 40g tank.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Well my black widow tetras don't nip my angels fins, and a 40g is plenty big for 4 angels because once they grow up there will only be 2 of them and I'm going to put the 2 angels in my 55g that don't pair up in my friends 29g.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

How about:

1 pearl gourami
8 lemon tetras
8 harlequin rasboras
6 cories
4 ottos


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

If your looking for active fish I wouldn't suggest otto's because they become inactive when there is no algae and only come out late at night to eat the algae wafers you put in the tank. Also its not a good idea to put otto's in a new tank because they require an established tank that has been running over 6 months and that has alot of algae in it.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

I saw some Platinum Gourami's the other day at the store... Freakin' gorgeous!! Just another suggestion if you go with a gourami... I also love the gold ones too.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

My ottos are a) active and b) were put in after the tank was set up for one month. Then again, I do have planted tanks only. Never underestimate the benefits of plants!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> Also its not a good idea to put otto's in a new tank because they require an established tank that has been running over 6 months


Sorry dude, but I've also added ottos to tanks that haven't been setup for 6 months and guess what...they lived! Wow. My tanks are also planted, so algae was available. As long as the tank is cycled and algae is present, ottos can be added. 
Mine are also active. They do spend a lot of time on driftwood and the glass, but at feeding time, they go after the algae wafers and shrimp pellets. Definitely not a boring fish.

By the way KDA, Pearl gouramis are very pretty and peaceful looking. I suggest one for your centerpiece.



> a 40g is plenty big for 4 angels because once they grow up there will only be 2 of them and I'm going to put the 2 angels in my 55g that don't pair up in my friends 29g.


That's you. The guy/girl we are suggesting fish to may not have another tank to move 2 angels to. That's why I didn't suggest 4 to him/her.
I think a 29g is a little small for angels...one would be alright...but not two. They get tall and a 29g isn't huge.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

1 recemendation is 2 cycle it. you could want a community tank with like a school of neons and like some livebearers or something. and some bottom feeds would do nice like some corys. you might also want some invertabrates like crabs or shrimp. shrimp are cool and interesting 2 watch. crabs can hide away and depending on there size and sppecies they'll kill small fish. or you could do a species tank and have a few different types of cichlids.


----------

